# Angel Maltese Cost?



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I would like to get a female pup. In my search I found Angel Maltese. Could anyone share or pm me how much it would cost me to get a boy vs girl from Angel Maltese? This would be helpful.

Thanks! Cheers


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you mean Bonnie's Angels? Or there is Malta Angels in central California.

In general boys cost less than girls.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

When I contacted Bonnie a few years ago, boys were $2,000 and girls were $3,000. She was so sweet to talk with and her dogs are just the cutest.


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Sylie and Zooeysmom :thumbsup:

I meant Bonnie's Angels. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

IheartMalt said:


> Thanks Sylie and Zooeysmom :thumbsup:
> 
> I meant Bonnie's Angels. :wub:


Go ahead and contact her. But, she is not as active in showing and breeding as she used to be. It isn't easy to get a Bonnie's Angel. All you can do is try. But, I strongly suggest that you also look into Sheila Riley's gorgeous dogs in California...that is Malta Angels.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As with everything else, the cost of a Maltese puppy has risen over the past few years. I think $2700 to $3500 is pretty much the average for a female with great lines. There are so many wonderful Malts out there. But, if you have your heart set on a Bonnie's Angel, stay diligent. You may have to wait, or you may get lucky. You don't know until you try.


----------

